# What is the name of this piece?



## picanocantabile (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I really want to know the name of this piece here:





the piece starts at the very end of the video and runs in the background.
I know this piece, but have forgotten the name and the composer, so please help me! ^^

Thank you!


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

It's the Adaggietto from Mahler's 5th Symphony. Good stuff.

ps. Needs to be moved to Piece ID subforum.


----------



## picanocantabile (Oct 10, 2010)

thank you, but that's not the piece i was looking for ... the piece appears even after the mahler symphony, but a friend of mine helped me out: it's the Menuet & Badinerie from Bach's orchestrasuite in b minor =D! ^^


----------

